# Advice on camp grounds and activities in N. GA



## Four (Jul 23, 2013)

Heading up with the wife to go rafting on the chatooga, going to spend a few days camping up there.

Currently looking at these four..

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recreation/camping-cabins/recarea/?recid=10498&actid=29

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recreation/camping-cabins/recarea/?recid=10497&actid=29

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recreation/camping-cabins/recarea/?recid=10491&actid=29

http://southcarolinaparks.com/oconee/camping.aspx

Also going to be there for 4 nights or so... dont have anything planned besides a day rafting, what good hiking, fising, swimming spots should we hit? Havent been camping with my wife before... haven't even really been camping since i was a kid.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 23, 2013)

I always enjoy the short hike up Tray (Trey) Mountain near Unicoi.  I took a trip to Pisgha NF one time and it was worth the drive to Brevard.  Gonna be fun I'm sure whatever you do.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 23, 2013)

I've always liked the Tallulah River Campground. It's a pretty popular area. I've never been to Sarah's Creek but my daughter used to go with friends. It's closer to the rafting areas. I wonder what the "restrooms" are at Sarah's Creek? Of course Oconee being a State Park will have hot showers, (maybe.)   I guess it depends on how primitive your wife is willing to go. 
I do prefer the tranquility of the Tullulah River unless someone cranks up a generator.
I did spend the night in South Carolina at the Cherry Hill Recreation Area while hiking the Chatooga river.
http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/scnfs/recreation/camping-cabins/recarea/?recid=47069&actid=31

I would prefer to camp directly next to a mountain stream. I like to hear the water and have a place to wade.
You'll need to purchase a trout stamp even in Georgia.


----------



## Four (Jul 23, 2013)

I was initially looking at Tallulah River.. but it seems a bit far from the chatooga... 

I to would like to have a stream / lake nearby.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 23, 2013)

David Parker said:


> I always enjoy the short hike up Tray (Trey) Mountain near Unicoi.  I took a trip to Pisgha NF one time and it was worth the drive to Brevard.  Gonna be fun I'm sure whatever you do.



Have you ever hiked up the Moccasin Creek side to Tray Mountain? One could camp in in the National Forest campground, play on the Wildcat Creek sliding rock, and hike up to Tray Mountain.

http://www.sherpaguides.com/georgia/mountains/blue_ridge/eastern/map_tray_mountain.html


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 23, 2013)

Four said:


> I was initially looking at Tallulah River.. but it seems a bit far from the chatooga...
> 
> I to would like to have a stream / lake nearby.



And it's a far piece off the main highway. You'll get more responses i'm sure. What about Tallulah Gorge S.P.?
http://gastateparks.org/info/tallulah/

Or Black Rock Mountain S.P.? The campground isn't on a lake or stream but it is on the very top of a mountain which makes for some good sleeping in a tent.

http://gastateparks.org/BlackRockMountain


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 23, 2013)

No showers at any of the USFS camps on the Ga. side of the river here. Cherry Hill (in S.C.) has some as does Oconee State Park. The toilets will just that. No showers. Tallulah River or Sarah's Creek would be choices in Ga. Not far at all to the rafting co's. Wildcat Creek would be a crooked drive from the back side of Lake Burton. Now, if ya didn't need toilets (or showers, we wash in the creek), that would would be completely different !!


----------



## David Parker (Jul 23, 2013)

My kids and I have shot the slide on Wildcat.  Caught plenty of fish on her too.  There are some great spots to camp way back in there.  Although during peek times, it's a little elbow to elbow in the designated areas.  Easy pickins when the trout truck pulls up.


----------



## Four (Jul 23, 2013)

Cherry hill is starting to look like a good place to be, cheap ($10) with warm showers that i'm sure the wife will appreciate.

any close by waterfalls or cool stuff like that?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 23, 2013)

Burrells Ford on the Chattooga is close by for trout fishing.There is a hiking trail that follows the Chattooga River. It was prettier above Burrells Ford from what I remember.  There is a fish hatchery close by and some waterfalls. I've never been to any of the waterfalls in that area. 
http://www.scmountainlakes.com/uploads/Experience/Waterfalls.asp

http://www.alleneasler.com/waterfalls.html


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 24, 2013)

I've always been interested in the mountains of South Carolina. In Oconee County where Cherry Hill Campground is located and in adjacent Pickens County are lots of waterfalls and hiking trails. The main long trail is the "Foothills Trail." I was just looking at some more pictures of waterfalls in the following link. Be sure to check out Whitewater Falls in the second link. It's actually in North Carolina just above the South Carolina line.  

http://www.ncwaterfalls.com/sc1.htm
http://www.ncwaterfalls.com/white1.htm


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 24, 2013)

One interesting geological happening in the area is the "Blue Ridge Escarpment" or " Blue Wall" where the elevation changes from piedmont to mountains in just a few miles.
In the uppermost reaches of South Carolina, the clear waters of Lake Jocassee splash against the base of the Blue Ridge Escarpment, a "Blue Wall" of hills that represent the sharp transition between our Carolina Mountains and Piedmont. Here forested slopes drop in elevation by 2,000 vertical feet in a matter of one to two miles.
http://www.dnr.sc.gov/managed/wild/jocassee/indexfull.htm

Standing at the intersection of three states–North Carolina, South Carolina and Georgia–is the massive cliff line of the Blue Ridge Escarpment. Along this precipitous east-facing slope, the Blue Ridge Mountains drop off thousands of feet into the rolling piedmont.
http://www.ncmountaintreasures.org/blue-ridge-escarpment-conservation-area/


----------



## Four (Jul 24, 2013)

Hmm just a thought, are any of these areas in dry counties?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 24, 2013)

Four said:


> Hmm just a thought, are any of these areas in dry counties?



Do we still have those? That would be a plus as that's usually where the good homemade stuff is made & sold.


----------



## Four (Jul 24, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Do we still have those? That would be a plus as that's usually where the good homemade stuff is made & sold.



Definitely still have them... The county i hunt in south Georgia is dry...

Also last time i was in Clayton for rafting  (last year) someone said just over the river (chatooga) in SC is dry.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 24, 2013)

Four said:


> Definitely still have them... The county i hunt in south Georgia is dry...
> 
> Also last time i was in Clayton for rafting  (last year) someone said just over the river (chatooga) in SC is dry.



I just read that no counties in South Carolina are allowed to be dry. The state government wants the revenue and control. One thing I remember about vacationing in South Carolina is that package stores close about 7PM.


----------



## Four (Jul 24, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I just read that no counties in South Carolina are allowed to be dry. The state government wants the revenue and control. One thing I remember about vacationing in South Carolina is that package stores close about 7PM.



huh.. wild, can cities ban the sale of it?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 24, 2013)

Four said:


> huh.. wild, can cities ban the sale of it?



If I ain't mistakein', the state of Ga is dry as far as hard likker package sales !! Only the cities can vote it in as far as package store sales !! Is this correct ??


----------



## Milkman (Jul 25, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> If I ain't mistakein', the state of Ga is dry as far as hard likker package sales !! Only the cities can vote it in as far as package store sales !! Is this correct ??



In Ga either a city or county government can issue licenses for package stores or by the drink establishments. Most counties hold a voter referendum to approve this.  It is typical for there to be separate allowances of licenses within a particular jurisdiction. 

Beer and wine package only

Liquor package only

Beer , wine , and liquor package only

Beer and wine by the drink 

Spirits by the drink served only with food

All spirits by the drink.


----------



## Four (Jul 26, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> If I ain't mistakein', the state of Ga is dry as far as hard likker package sales !! Only the cities can vote it in as far as package store sales !! Is this correct ??



Your a claytonite!

Whats the name of that bar/restaurant that's in an old garage? Nice spot


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 27, 2013)

Four said:


> Your a claytonite!
> 
> Whats the name of that bar/restaurant that's in an old garage? Nice spot



Main Street Station. On the corner in town ?? Actually, I live in Tiger. I don't go to bars anymore. Got my fill of them places years ago !! What drankin and eattin I do is done in the woods or at home !!


----------



## KDarsey (Aug 8, 2013)

Milkman said:


> In Ga either a city or county government can issue licenses for package stores or by the drink establishments. Most counties hold a voter referendum to approve this.  It is typical for there to be separate allowances of licenses within a particular jurisdiction.
> 
> Beer and wine package only
> 
> ...



White county is a good example...in Cleveland you aren't even allowed to say the word beer but in Helen you can buy both beer & hard stuff till you can't say it....



Four said:


> Your a claytonite!
> 
> Whats the name of that bar/restaurant that's in an old garage? Nice spot




I think you may be talking about The Universal Joint...great little place to eat & you can get a drink there.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 9, 2013)

I think you may be talking about The Universal Joint...great little place to eat & you can get a drink there.[/QUOTE]

Yep !! That is it !! Used to be Main Street Station then the new owners renamed it. Noticed it the other day and thought about this post !!


----------



## j_seph (Aug 9, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> No showers at any of the USFS camps on the Ga. side of the river here. Cherry Hill (in S.C.) has some as does Oconee State Park. The toilets will just that. No showers. Tallulah River or Sarah's Creek would be choices in Ga. Not far at all to the rafting co's. Wildcat Creek would be a crooked drive from the back side of Lake Burton. Now, if ya didn't need toilets (or showers, we wash in the creek), that would would be completely different !!


Sarah's creek has some pretty mountain land all around


----------



## Four (Aug 13, 2013)

Looking at the forcast it's looking pretty wet, i'm driving up on saturday.

What's it look like up there for you fellas?


----------

